# Webseiten durchsuchen und Bilder downloaden



## Titanpharao (9. Apr 2008)

Abend,

also wie ich eine Webseite auslese, werde ich schon wo finden. Aber ich habe keinen Ansatz nach was ich suchen soll, wie ich dateien(Bilder) von einer Webseite runterladen kann und auf meine Festplatte speicher.

Also ich habe die URL zum Bild, aber wie ziehe ich es jetzt auf meinem PC?

Wäre sehr dankbar für Hilfe, oder suchvorschläge.

Mfg Oliver


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 5909 (9. Apr 2008)

das is simples streamen, findest du überall (forum suche)


----------



## tuxedo (10. Apr 2008)

Ob du eine HTML-Webseite abrufst, oder ob du als URL die URL eines Bildes benutzt, ist doch völlig wurscht. In beiden Fällen hast du einen Stream den du speichern/verarbeiten musst. Nur transportiert der eine eben Text und der andere Binäre-Nicht-Text-Daten.

- Alex


----------



## Titanpharao (10. Apr 2008)

Jo danke nochmal, aber habs schon...

Quelltext


```
URL url=new URL("http://www.xyz.com/");
				BufferedReader in = new BufferedReader(new InputStreamReader(url.openStream()));
```


```
URL url=new URL("www. ... .jpg);
					img=ImageIO.read(url);			
					ImageIO.write(img, "jpeg", new File("xyz.jpg"));
```


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 5909 (10. Apr 2008)

reader sind für text gedacht... nehm einen BufferedOutputStream oder ähnliches, sonst könnte des bild "kaputt" ankommen


----------

